# When will I be 7 weeks?



## willow07_123 (May 16, 2009)

Hi I had egg collection on feb 2nd and tested today and got a bfp    I want to try book a scan local to me instead of going to my clinic as its 3 hours by train and scan is £165 plus train fee I'm looking at £300. Anyway I've found a place local to me but they will only do it from 7 weeks. I've used the calculator on here and it says at the mo I'm 4weeks 0 days but then further down the page it says that week beginning 16th feb is start of week 5. Not 4 weeks, so I'm confused. It says 7 weeks is week beginning March 2nd but if I'm only 4 weeks now March 2nd would be 6 weeks wouldn't it?? Any help would be greatfully received! Thank you xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi willow. 

When did you have transfer. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## willow07_123 (May 16, 2009)

Hi it was on thurs 5th so a 3day transfer. Thank you x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi willow. 

I make you 4 wks now. So 7 wks would be 9th March onwards. 

Your egg retrieval/transfer is wk 2 of pregnancy as for most pregnancies we only know last period not conception date. 

So that makes you 4wks now. 

Hope that helps? 

Kaz x


----------



## willow07_123 (May 16, 2009)

Thank u yes that does help its just the calculater on here says 7 weeks would start week beginning March 2nd so it got me confused. X


----------

